# Outlook emails stay in Outbox



## terrace (Dec 12, 2006)

My Emails stay in Outbox for a long time. Occassionally they will go immediately. When they stay they can send in multiples and don`t show in the sent items. Does it take a long time for them to move out of Outbox? Does anyone have an answer? I`ve attached a photo of an error message i get sometimes. Thank you


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Given that sometimes it all works just fine. And you haven't made any changes.

Then leave it alone the error shows or suggests its a server issue at your ISP's end the fault may not be on your system.

Contact your ISP to resolve this issue.


----------



## terrace (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you. Have been to ISP and Trend Micro many times. Will try again. Cheers:wave:


----------



## livecom (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi There,
Do you have any add-inns installed in outlook. Sometimes they slow getting emails out of outbox. Check in Tools Options for add-inns and remove them.
Also see microsoft web site for removing them from the registry. Sorry I did not provieded you with detailed answer and links.


----------



## terrace (Dec 12, 2006)

To livecom: I had a look in outlook>tools>options but can`t find anything about add-ins. Do you know a Microsoft site to go to? cheers:wave:


----------



## terrace (Dec 12, 2006)

terrace said:


> To livecom: I had a look in outlook>tools>options but can`t find anything about add-ins. Do you know a Microsoft site to go to? cheers:wave:


 cheers i.e.:grin:


----------

